# Garro: Vow of Faith



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Garro is BACK!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/the-horus-heresy-teaser.html

Wait a minute... "limited edition novella."

...

F*** you Black Library. I feel better and better about my choice to never again give Black Library another penny with each and every release they make.


LotN


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

I think BL should really limit these kind of releases. 

Bring back the days of decent sized novels that were not limited editions!


----------



## thebinman (Jun 18, 2010)

I was an occasional reader but with the constant limited editions, different book sizes, audio and e-books BL have turned themselves into a laughing stock.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I have had mixed emotions with the limited editions to be honest.

Some have been fully worth the coin and effort to acquire, while others have left the question of _'was this even proofed for cannon constancy/quality of writing at *All*?'_ burning hard in the back of my mind when I put them back on the shelf.

To me, a limited edition should be as close to flawless in form as possible, but not something that should be required for enjoyment of the overall world. For example- we don't _need _to know that a loyal primarch has a special stash of wine from original terran genestock that was gifted to him by another who turned enemy but cannot bear to destroy it even though it draws up painful memories, but it is a tasty tidbit of knowledge that would make those that know about it smile in later published HH books when said primarch lingers in the quarters over an unmarked bottle of wine. 

They are a special glimpse into characters/lore/events that are like the whipped cream on top of the pie - not required but at the same time they make everything taste just that much better if you do have it.

Will I end up getting this new Garro one? More than likely yes, if for anything else to simply continue my collection.

The one true wish I have about the limited editions is that I wish they came with an ebook copy so that I could enjoy the content without risking the physical books themselves.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Garro is available for 24.99€
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/garro-vow-of-faith-ebook.html

In comparission, the last limited edition Wolf King as ebook is still listed as 28€


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Worth it. Enjoyed it enough to nearly miss a flight connection.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> Worth it. Enjoyed it enough to nearly miss a flight connection.


Sounds good, I look forward to reading it when I get a copy, which will probably be in a year or two when the normal novella is physically released. I don't care how good it is, i'm not paying £30 for novellas anymore.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

If you check the Reading-Order-suggestion, you might also see that there is 2 audio drams about Garro and the Silent Sisterhood that may come soon. Scroll down to Vow of Faith.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Quite liked this one. Probably not worth 40€ (none of them are), but unlike most of the other recent limited editions I did not have any regrets after having bought this one. This was one of the better limited editions in my opinion, and it _sort of_ had a meaningful contribution to the overall story arc of the Heresy unlike most of the random stories they churn out.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I too really enjoyed this, it was good to get a look at Terra and finally see Euphrati Keeler after so long!


----------

